# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Φούρνος Μικροκυμάτων-Λυχνία Magnetron

## γάτος

Καλημέρα σας.

Έχω δύο φουρνάκια Carrefour Home. Το Α φουρνάκι έχει την λυχνία 2Μ253Κ (JT), το Β φουρνάκι έχει την 2M219J.
Το  Β φουρνάκι δεν ζεσταίνει, το Α φουρνάκι ζεσταίνει, αλλά ο  μετασχηματιστής του κολύμπησε σε σούπα-υγρά (δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς) και  όταν το λειτουργείς μυρίζει καμμένο καλώδιο-βερνίκι.

Σκέφτομαι να βγάλω την magnetron από το Α φουρνάκι και να τη βάλω στο Β φουρνάκι.

Έχω δύο ερωτήσεις:
1. είναι συμβατές οι δύο λυχνίες; Βρήκα αυτό, να το εμπιστευτώ;
2. υπάρχει κάποιο site με αντιστοιχίες, χαρακτηριστικά, επεξηγήσεις για magnetron και γενικά για λευκές συσκευές;
    (γνωρίζω Κουρλαμπά, Κομίνη, eaparts, αλλά ψάχνω κάτι πιο τεχνικό).

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## studio52

Οι λυχνιες ειναι ιδιες . Οσο για να κανεις την αλλαγη που θελεις Γιαννη μπορεις να την κανεις αλλα δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα δουλεψει ο μικροκυματων . Το φουρνακι Β μπορει να μην ζεσταινει ειτε γιατι εχει προβλημα ο χρονοδιακοπτης η αν ειναι με πλακετα μπορει να φταιει η πλακετα η να ειναι καμμενη η ασφαλεια της υψηλης τασης κλπ .  Οι  magnetron λυχνιες δυσκολα καιγονται

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Το λιγότερο πιθανό είναι η magnetron.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Φτιάξε και τα 2 και μην πειραματίζεσαι τι θα πάρεις από το ένα για να βάλεις στο άλλο . 




> Το Β φουρνάκι δεν ζεσταίνει,


Για αυτό το φουρνάκι Β δεν ανέφερες κάποια λεπτομέρεια (εκτός από το ότι δεν δουλεύει ή αν καπνίζει κτλ ) .. αυτό το έψαξες για τυχόν ασφάλειες καμένες? συνήθως 2 είναι (γυαλάκι) μια κοντά στην είσοδο του καλώδιου και η άλλη (γυαλάκι πάλι ποιο μεγάλη) συνήθως κάτω στο πάτωμα .

Στο άλλο με τα "σούπα - υγρά " μετασχηματιστής με ζουμιά ?  υπάρχει τέτοιο πράγμα? ούτε κατά φαντασίαν 

μήπως τα είδες τα ζουμιά σε κάτι τέτοιο? Πυκνωτής
http://www.eaparts.gr/content.aspx?c...07&cpi=&s=&l=1

σε ποιο από τα 2 συμφωνείς για τα ζουμιά? μετασχηματιστής
http://www.kourlaba.gr/eshop/index.php?cPath=81_154_339

Και τα 2 βερνίκι μυρίζουν . αλλά πρέπει να ξεκαθαριστεί... 
Οπότε φτιάξε με μεγάλη προσοχή και τα 2 .

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Πέτρο είδες τις τιμές ;; (το φτηνό! μη διαθέσιμο)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πέτρο είδες τις τιμές ;; (το φτηνό! μη διαθέσιμο)


Το λαμβάνω υπόψιν που είναι ακριβά τα ανταλακτικά (αγγίζουν τα όρια αγοράς καινούριου) .. αλλά .. δεν θα έχει πλάκα π.χ. να εντοπίσει στο Β φουρνάκι ότι έπασχε από ασφάλεια γυαλάκι ? ... και στο άλλο αν βάλει π.χ. έναν πυκνωτή και δεν έχει πάθει τίποτα άλλο , θα έχει και 1 ρεζέρβα. Τώρα αν ασχοληθεί με επισκευές τύπου (φρανκεστάιν) μπορεί στο τέλος να μην έχει κανένα από τα 2

----------


## Αποστόλης1

.

Στο Β μπορεί να φταίει ασφάλεια, στο Α να ξεκουμπώσει το 2/ων και να δει αν ζεσταίνεται πάλι ο Μ/Τ.

----------


## γάτος

Με αρκετή καθυστέρηση να ενημερώσω ότι και τα δύο φουρνάκια επισκευάστηκαν!
Το φουρνάκι Α (με υγρά από φαγητό στο εσωτερικό του), "πλύθηκε", καθαρίστηκε, ψήθηκε και στον ήλιο 2-3 μέρες, στέγνωσαν όλα και δουλεύει.
 Στο φουρνάκι Β αλλάχθηκε η ασφάλεια υψηλής τάσης και δουλεύει τέλεια και αυτό.

Ευχαριστώ όλους για την βοήθεια σας.

----------


## DIMITRISin

*ποσο ευκολο ειναι να φτασεις
τοσο μεσα, μεχρι την λυχνια?
χρειαζετε καποιο σχεδιο, ετσι δεν ειναι!?...
serviceManuaLs για φουρνακια, κτλ,
που στο καλο βρισκουμε!?...
Εχει ψαξει κανεις/ξερει κανεις?
κανα Link ρε παιδια με σχεδια!!!*

----------


## diony

οι περισσότεροι φούρνοι μικροκυμάτων έχουν το ηλ. σχέδιο στη μέσα πλευρά του καπακιού  κολλημένο

----------

